
Owning your own home doesn’t make you rich. Owning somebody else’s does - a_w
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2018/10/30/owning-your-own-home-doesnt-make-you-rich-owning-somebody-elses-does/?noredirect=on
======
superwayne
It's interesting to see my home country, Austria, on the top of the chart even
before the US
([https://www.washingtonpost.com/resizer/2nySN0wYiI6lVROh3aQr-...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/resizer/2nySN0wYiI6lVROh3aQr-
shME80=/1484x0/arc-anglerfish-washpost-prod-
washpost.s3.amazonaws.com/public/5SNQVWNO55BVJHABUDMVCC3KJU.png)). Considering
the strong tenant protection laws in Austria and the relatively low rents (in
comparison to buying an apartment) I am curious to see how the statistics work
out if only business owners are considered.

~~~
dv_dt
I wonder if strong tenant protection laws help prevent real estate and rent
bubbles from forming quite so regularly and strongly in Austria vs the US.

